# Malaki na daw ang pinagbago niya



## TomTPilot

If someone can please translate I would be very appreciative. I am trying to learn Tagalog and this forum has been very helpful. Salamat po.

"Bait naman sya laki n daw ng pinag bago Nya."


----------



## DotterKat

TomTPilot said:


> If someone can please translate I would be very appreciative. I am trying to learn Tagalog and this forum has been very helpful. Salamat po.
> 
> "Bait naman sya laki n daw ng pinag bago Nya."



_Mabait naman siya. Malaki na daw ang pinagbago niya.
_
He/She is (good/nice). They say that he/she has [changed so much for the better / improved so much].


----------



## TomTPilot

Hi and thank you I'm still trying to grasp the use of "daw"


----------



## mataripis

TomTPilot said:


> Hi and thank you I'm still trying to grasp the use of "daw"


Daw is according to the source of news. May be true or not. It is an expression with two meanings , a speculation or factual. You may replace it with "na" if the statement is true. Malaki na ang pinagbago niya.


----------



## DotterKat

The particle _*daw*_ is very frequently used. According to context, it can mean _allegedly, supposedly, according to some _or _it has been said or mentioned (by someone). _
Speakers sometimes resort to the _daw_ particle to distance themselves from some unpleasant message or unsubstantiated statement. By inserting the particle _daw_, the speaker can soften the blow of a distressing piece of information for in doing so they can imply that the news is not certain, that it is only something that is "alleged" (though it frequently turns out to be quite certain). That way, the speaker can pretend that he is not the bearer of bad news.
The less innocent use of _daw_ is when a speaker wants to stir up some trouble by alleging that someone said something bad about somebody else.
In short, the particle _daw_ introduces an element of uncertainty (_it is alleged, somebody mentioned that..., it has been said that..., supposedly the situation is that..., etc._) for whatever effect is needed, which could be to save face or stir up a hornet's nest.

[In the context of your Tagalog sentence, I would say that _daw_ was used because the piece of information is unsubstantiated. The speaker himself/herself has not witnessed these alleged improvements, but is simply relying on second-hand information.]


----------

